# How to promote game server



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have 3 gameservers That basically stand idle all day unless a couple of my clan members go in and play. The only problem is it's really hard to get it populated and keep it that way. Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

With the Team Fortress server, there are communities out there that could probably use the resource. Ubercharged.net, for example, runs on member contributed servers. While this may not be a great option for you if you don't want the server affiliated with anyone other than your clan, it'll certainly be more populated than it is now.


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

You would want to have maps that the majority of the people like.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

The Css server is running about 20 custom maps and the Tf2 server is still a work in progress,But thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I generally play on maps with mature and active admins. So the server is less likely to be a hacker feast.


----------



## campfire_2 (Jan 16, 2007)

I hear that TBG pays wolf servers for a "bot" service. You could look into that...

It costs alot of $ each month, but heres the jist. When this service is enabled, 8-10 bots are added to the server. Thus getting the needed # of players to get the round started. Then when Joe-Q-Pubber is looking for a server to join, sees a server that they "think" is populated, they join. (no one wants to sit and wait on an empty server to fill) Sometime the pubber stays w/ the bots and the server fills. Some people are pissed that they were tricked, and split anyway. 

We @ [308] have a large enough member base to do the same thing w/out wasting money on bots. We have 8-10 ppl each morning park an idle alternate player on our 2142 servers. This helps get things going in the morning till our UK based players can join and admin the server. 

As mentioned earlier, reputation as a tightly run/admined server is key to many. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Baejung92 (Dec 21, 2008)

^ I think relying on bots could be a serious detriment to the reputation of the server. Many, many players get really angry at fake servercounts, and several clans have suffered for it. Probably not worth it.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

our css server runs bots but when someone joins it kicks a bot.


----------

